# Help Required With This Vintage Rado Watch



## samir_a (Jul 16, 2012)

This is my mothers watch which was purchased around 30 years ago.

I need forum members help in indentifying the exact model of this watch and what would be its current value.

Help on this would be greatly appreciated.









Regards,

Samir


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

We do not give valuations on the forum. You could try completed listings on auction sites. Used ladies watches tend to have little value unless they are solid gold and they are often scrapped for the gold value. The number on the case back may give you some information on an internet search.

Mike


----------

